# 'Bacon' feature?



## tomo pauk (Nov 3, 2013)

What does it mean?


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Nov 3, 2013)

yes, somebody please explain!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2013)

Check out this thread here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/corrections-suggestions/saw-new-post-opinion-buttons-38820.html

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

or this one....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/all-alright-world-33712.html

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 3, 2013)

Before I got involved with this forum a rasher of bacon was a simple piece of meat, now its become a way of life


----------



## Marcel (Nov 3, 2013)

It's a joke. You can give two slabs of bacon every day.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2013)

Giving "Bacon" for a post can be considered a super like...so you have the option to "dislike" a post, "like" a post or show that the post is deserving of the greatest compliment known to mankind: giving Bacon!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

The post bar turns 'red' when you give bacon....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2013)

LMAO!

INGENIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 3, 2013)

What colour will the bar be for smoked bacon ................


----------



## mikewint (Nov 3, 2013)

Shouldn't the bar look like this:


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 3, 2013)

If one is eating ot talking bacon, then you must be dressed for the occasion!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2013)

May as well bring a friend too...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## VBF-13 (Nov 3, 2013)

Njaco said:


> The post bar turns 'red' when you give bacon....


Correction, when you get, not give. When you're the baconee, not the baconor.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2013)

"Ah-hah!" said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 4, 2013)

VBF-13 said:


> Correction, when you get, not give. When you're the baconee, not the baconor.


So far whenever I come across a post where someone was given bacon the post bar is red. It also turned red when I gave bacon to Marcel.


Wheels


----------



## Geedee (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm getting a bit concerned about this Bacon miss-use, so thought it best to note a few simple rules for all to follow :-

Question: Do I have to be married to have Bacon ?
Answer: Although married people have Bacon quite often, there are many single people who give Bacon to complete strangers every day.

Question: My parents say they never had Bacon when they were young and they were only allowed to sniff it until they were 21. How old do you think someone should be before they can have bacon?
Answer: Bacon can be had at any age once you learn the correct procedure.

Question: If I give Bacon to myself, will I go blind?
Answer: Certainly not....as far as we can see.

Question: There is a place to my street where one can go and pay to get Bacon. Is this legal?
Answer: Yes. Many people have no other outlet for their Bacon drives and must pay a "professional" when their need for Bacon becomes too great.

Question: Should a cover always be used?
Answer: Unless you are really sure of the one you are giving Bacon to, a cover should be used to ensure safe cooking and reduce splashback.

Question: What happens when I incorrectly do the procedure and I eat Bacon prematurely ?
Answer: Don't panic. Many people prematurely put on weight when they haven't had Bacon in a long time. Just start over. Most people won't mind if you try again.

Question: If I have personal and business Bacon, can cooking become mixed up ?
Answer: Being bi-Baconal can be confusing, but as long as you use a cover with each one, you won't eat anything you're not supposed to.

I'll get my chefs coat

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2013)

Gary, you been sniffing the Zinc Chromate again mate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 7, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> May as well bring a friend too...
> 
> View attachment 247032



In a word...YUM!!!


----------



## mikewint (Nov 7, 2013)

Take a Stand

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Gary, you been sniffing the Zinc Chromate again mate?



Sure it isn't the bacon sarnie he has been at...


----------



## N4521U (Nov 7, 2013)

How about a two toned car.................... with a Bacon stripe between!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????
One...... big................. long strip of pig! 

Wow, I am salivating....... towel please.


----------



## wuzak (Nov 8, 2013)

So long as Give Me Bacon doesn't mean this.


----------



## Readie (Nov 8, 2013)

My 'bacon' gives have up and gorn.
I would distribute bacon with typical largesse but.... somehow I feel a rasher short of a 16 rasher pack.


----------



## Rogi (Nov 8, 2013)

Love the Bacon button


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2013)

wuzak said:


> So long as Give Me Bacon doesn't mean this.




NO!!! Not Mr. Bacon but Mrs. Bacon!!!!

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2013)

Readie said:


> My 'bacon' gives have up and gorn.
> I would distribute bacon with typical largesse but.... somehow I feel a rasher short of a 16 rasher pack.


Remember Horse cautioned about giving Bacon wisely!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Readie (Nov 9, 2013)

I would if I had more to give....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2013)

Why is her mouth too big for her face?


----------



## Readie (Nov 9, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Why is her mouth too big for her face?




Is that a northern chat up line?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Why is her mouth too big for her face?



To fit more Bacon in....


----------



## Readie (Nov 9, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> To fit more Bacon in....



Is that a Scot chat up line?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, had it been, it would have 'to fit more haggis in'....


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2013)

Scots chat-up line?
"Fancy a **** ?"
"I do now, you smooth-talking b*st*rd!".


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2013)

One * short for bacon old boy!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 9, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Why is her mouth too big for her face?



Do we really have to explain that to you????


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 10, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Why is her mouth too big for her face?


Damn...the plethora of possible replies just overload the mind...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Nov 10, 2013)

it does have the word Bacon in it maybe we use it to kill the lttle critter?

Auction Item


----------



## Readie (Nov 10, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Do we really have to explain that to you????



I could answer but, it would be awfully non PC and cause dissension, so I'll keep mum.


----------

